# Andrea Jürgens



## superfan2000 (1 Sep. 2013)

Wie findet ihr die Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens?


----------



## Suicide King (2 Sep. 2013)

(X) Nichts


----------



## picard (14 Juli 2014)

Andrea ist eine echt sympathische Frau und tolle Sängerin mit einer
natürlichen Ausstrahlung :thx:

Freue mich schon auf ihr Comeback


----------

